# H*ly h*ll my power bill is off the chain!



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’ve got my ebike equipped with my iPhone, Strava, 50,000 watt lights and a mini fridge. My power bill is up like 43%, y’all having similar issues? 😂 Just trying to lighten it up around here. After all, what’s a few volts amongst friends! 👍🍺


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

How much does your therapist cost?


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Watts up?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

ncfisherman said:


> How much does your therapist cost?


$18.99 12pk.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Being an ebike thread created by you, who will be first??
I think Curly Joe


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Attach solar panel to your bike, movable, so if its windy you can use them as sails


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Twimby said:


> Being an ebike thread created by you, who will be first??
> I think Curly Joe


Probably correct..


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

cmg71 said:


> Attach solar panel to your bike, movable, so if its windy you can use them as sails


I did attach a panel to my back, but burnt the hell out of it.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

I think a 500 battery is about 4 cents (theoretically) from empty to re-charge at my local electric company pricing. And with losses on the charger, maybe triple that? So pretty cheap. But still, like my laptop and cell phone, I only charge up at coffee shops.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

I actually solved the problem by riding a real bike, ie; without a motor


----------



## fleboz (Apr 22, 2015)

sparrow said:


> But still, like my laptop and cell phone, I only charge up at coffee shops.


Typical E-biker, always looking for a free ride. Kidding Kidding...I did make myself laugh though. Happy Monday all.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

cmg71 said:


> I actually solved the problem by riding a real bike, ie; without a motor


What about the mini fridge? Mines hot wired!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

fleboz said:


> Typical E-biker, always looking for a free ride. Kidding Kidding...I did make myself laugh though. Happy Monday all.


Funny, I ask my bartender for free beer all the time, but she tells me I don't deserve it, gotta pedal on my own merit! No tip for her..


----------



## Velocipedist (Sep 3, 2005)

Tesla Powerwall™?


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Pro Tip: A kite, a key and a lightning storm. 

Problem solved.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Gutch said:


> I did attach a panel to my back, but burnt the hell out of it.


Strap a windmill on there, start pedaling, and * TaDa! * PERPETUAL MOTION :yikes:


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been having trouble finding an indoor trainer that can handle the increase of speed and torque that an ebike provides. Any tips?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Harryman said:


> Strap a windmill on there, start pedaling, and * TaDa! * PERPETUAL MOTION :yikes:


I think you're on to something. I could then sell back the power I'm not using to the power company.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Giant Warp said:


> I've been having trouble finding an indoor trainer that can handle the increase of speed and torque that an ebike provides. Any tips?


Hey, Giant Warp made a joke!

That is a joke, right?


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

Gutch said:


> $18.99 12pk.


Obviously not Canadian.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

sparrow said:


> I think a 500 battery is about 4 cents (theoretically) from empty to re-charge at my local electric company pricing. And with losses on the charger, maybe triple that? So pretty cheap. But still, like my laptop and cell phone, I only charge up at coffee shops.


 But you are Canadian.......Cheap.. oh sorry thrifty.


----------

